# Giro thread part II, the empire strikes back



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

that finishing climb looked like absolute hell!

anyway, nibali looked great, and i am loving evanss's recovery from a tough 2012. wiggins's bike change essentially cost him the stage victory, it seems, but still not out of it. hesjedal was the big loser, methinks. 

also, can someone shed light on this quote by dowsett (the part in bold, that is...)?

"It was quite a harder TT than I expected; without a doubt, the hardest in my life. *I took some extreme gears, a 55-29.*


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

I live in the southern US. Is there anywhere I can get the giro on live feed or video playback. Thanks


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Scarponi finishes 43 seconds behind Wiggins on a 52-km ITT and ahead of Ryder Hesjedal. :shocked: Scarponi has really improved his aero position on the TT bike this year.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Geedee said:


> I live in the southern US. Is there anywhere I can get the giro on live feed or video playback. Thanks


Be In Sport is carrying the race:
- Get beINSport | beIN Sport US


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

dnice said:


> also, can someone shed light on this quote by dowsett (the part in bold, that is...)?
> 
> "It was quite a harder TT than I expected; without a doubt, the hardest in my life. *I took some extreme gears, a 55-29.*



I take it to mean that both his highest (55) and his lowest gear (29) were on the "extreme" ends for a TT. It means he was riding a 55\39 on the front and maybe an 11-29 or 12-29 on the rear.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

It says not in my area. With u-verse.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Geedee said:


> I live in the southern US. Is there anywhere I can get the giro on live feed or video playback. Thanks


2013 Giro d'Italia Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

J.R. said:


> I take it to mean that both his highest (55) and his lowest gear (29) were on the "extreme" ends for a TT. It means he was riding a 55\39 on the front and maybe an 11-29 or 12-29 on the rear.


thanks, j.r. :thumbsup:


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh no, Ryder, what happened to your cycling legs today????????? :cryin:


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

love4himies said:


> Oh no, Ryder, what happened to your cycling legs today????????? :cryin:


I think Hesjedal is an honest Ryder. Remember, this is a guy who is on top form right now (look at his effort in L-B-L final 20 kms).


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a feeling before the stage that Wiggins might be a little more sore from his fall than they (Sky) were letting on. He rode a good time trial and I was impressed with how much time he took back in the last part. It just wasn't his day today. 

Nibali was serious when he said he spent a lot of time working on his ITT through the winter. That improvement might give him that little bit extra to turn him into a real Grand Tour powerhouse. I'm a fan of Nibali; as an American I really appreciated it last year when he was racing in the United States (I think in Colorado) and attacked a lot and animated the stages. When asked why he was being so aggressive, he commented that he felt that the other European guys in the race were being disrespectful by riding it like a grandfondo and that a lot of fans were coming out and deserved the respect of seeing some racing. Classy guy. 

That was a hell of a ride by Scarponi; I did not expect him to make such a jump in the GC during a long time trial. He really came to this race with the intention of winning it and has been racing well. He would be on the virtual podium right now were it not for the time he lost on the stage three crash. 

Evans is looking really good. It will be interesting to see how his form holds up as the Giro goes into the high mountains. The fact that he was the fastest guy in the race up the steep pitch in the end might be telling. The uphill time trial at the end of the race might favor him. If he is climbing well and can hang on to the other big contenders in the mountains, he probably has the best sprint out of all of them, which looks good for him and time bonuses. The question for me is what happens if Evans does something crazy like win the Giro this year? Does that confirm him as the protected leader going into the TDF or does conventional wisdom about the difficulty of doing the Giro/Tour double stage him as a superdomestique for TVG? 

I love the Giro.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> I had a feeling before the stage that Wiggins might be a little more sore from his fall than they (Sky) were letting on. He rode a good time trial and I was impressed with how much time he took back in the last part. It just wasn't his day today.
> 
> Nibali was serious when he said he spent a lot of time working on his ITT through the winter. That improvement might give him that little bit extra to turn him into a real Grand Tour powerhouse. I'm a fan of Nibali; as an American I really appreciated it last year when he was racing in the United States (I think in Colorado) and attacked a lot and animated the stages. When asked why he was being so aggressive, he commented that he felt that the other European guys in the race were being disrespectful by riding it like a grandfondo and that a lot of fans were coming out and deserved the respect of seeing some racing. Classy guy.
> 
> ...


Great analysis, I couldn't agree with you more. Like 100% of what you said is spot on in my opinion. The racing has been great thus far and I am hoping that the Evans vs. Nibali battle animates things even more from this point forward.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Finally got caught up with the Giro today. All the GC players are at the front after the long TT. Blanco may be as strong as Sky, and who is the Astana (Estonian) Kangert ? What a great support for Nibali ! Cadel has always been able to hold his own without much team support, hope he stays healthy. A Ryder repeat would be sensational with this field. Scarponi and the Columbians are there to keep it hot and interesting if Wiggo can't attack or descend.

The 10 day forecast for N Italy shows many good chances of rain.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Love the Giro, and the Italian podium girls are better looking than the TdF and Vuelta.

Why is that everything that comes out of Italy is good looking? bikes, cars, arts, girls.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> Love the Giro, and the Italian podium girls are better looking than the TdF and Vuelta.
> 
> Why is that everything that comes out of Italy is good looking? bikes, cars, arts, girls.



Meh on the podium girls.
You better have a good looking car when the cost for entry is $150k min.

Affordable Italian cars such as the fiat's are also meh.

Back on topic. Is it me, or is Wiggins the most protected rider? To me his skills are good, but they aren't great.

Froom should have won Last years tour. And two of his giro teammates are being held back in this year's giro.

Honestly if it wasn't for team orders and cancellara hurting himself in last years Olympics, I think he would have had zero accomplishments.

Yet he thinks he can do the double and win any tour he enters.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That Italian champion's Bianchi is beautiful!

Ryder off the back around 11km to go, along with Wiggo? The cold and rain is affecting these guys. It's really bad weather.


Maybe Sky is going with Uran/Henao and Wiggins was just a decoy all along. He's got to be thinking about that second Tour. Uran/Henao were up front with Nibali and never got sent back to help Wiggo catch on.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Nine - Results*

Maxim Belkov (Katusha) wins the stage with Batenkur (AG2R) and Pantono Columbia) in 2nd and 3rd.

Nibali (Astana) goes into the rest day with the Maglia Rosa securely on his shoulders.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Not a good day for Hesjedal. Wiggins got back into the Nibali, Evans group after being nearly a minute down after one of the descents fairly close to the end.

Although I would like to be there in person to see the race, I'm glad I'm not on vacation in that weather.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

This is why the Giro (and Vuelta) is more exciting then the Tour.

Lots of steeps, and lots of fast technical descents. Love it. I like fast techy descents. Hey if cycling is just all about sitting on a saddle requiring zero descent skill, and the outcome is largely determined by who can generate the maximum wattage... well then.. let's just have all these guys race in the gym on those spinners and do a virtual race. Bring on the descent!! Wussies can stay home.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

The coverage I've been watching (eurosport) seem's to not focus on Evan's that much at all, yet he's right in there. Nibali surely must attack in the mountains to try to pull away from Evan's before the final TT ... this is shaping up to be a great Giro. If Wiggan's can look to give it everything in the mountains to get some success from the Giro, he may add to the dynamic too ..

Good times.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

StillKeen said:


> The coverage I've been watching (eurosport) seem's to not focus on Evan's that much at all, yet he's right in there. Nibali surely must attack in the mountains to try to pull away from Evan's before the final TT ... this is shaping up to be a great Giro. If Wiggan's can look to give it everything in the mountains to get some success from the Giro, he may add to the dynamic too ..
> 
> Good times.


nibali won't need much time for the last tt, it's a climb.


----------



## Purt (Dec 23, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Maybe Sky is going with Uran/Henao and Wiggins was just a decoy all along.


Yep that's why they dropped back on stage 7 to pace wiggins back and lost 1'20" on the rest of the field.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

continued from part one:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Giro Thread Re-Start*



Coolhand said:


> continued from part one:


Thanks Coolhand! The fun continues unabated!

View attachment 280677​
Welcome to the new Giro Thread which hopefully will take us through the Second Fab Week of the world's best Grand Tour - the Giro d'Italia! Today is the first rest day - tomorrow the spectacolo continues.

Just to re-cap - Bradley Wiggins (Sky) came to this race as the favourite by many to win the Maglia Rosa of this year's Giro - with Sky's dominance on the road and Wiggo's ability at the TT - he was thought to be a shoe-in. Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) was seen as the only man who could concievably rain on Sky's parade. Hejsedal for the repeat was seen as a distict possibility as well. Few thought that either Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) or Cadel Evans (BMC) would be major factors.

With one week of exciting racing in the reiw-view and the power of 20-20 vision, things have become a bit clearer.
Wiggo and Sky are looking very beatable right now - especially in the wet weather conditions being experianced in Italy these days. Questions are being raised about the unity of the team and the mental toughness of its captain.

Vincenzo Nibali has taken the Maglia Rosa much sooner than anyone expected - this will put pressure on the Astana team to command the front of the peloton and chase any dangerous moves by rival teams. It is unlikely that they will be aided in this effort unless it's a sprinter's stage. Astana may not have the collective fire-power to command the front of a peloton that even Sky has found it difficult to put a damper on.

Ryder Hejsedal (Garmin-Sharp) appears to be struggling at the moment, but may ride himself into better form as the race progresses.

Scarponi and Evans have out-performed most people's expectations, Especially Cadel, who currently finds himself in second place on the GC, looks strong and getting stronger.

Other men to watch include Gesink and Santambrogio. Should Wiggins continue to falter, one can only assume that Henao and Uran will take over the mantle over at Sky - some argue that one of these two might have been in Pink now if they didn't have to wait on and pull back Wiggins - so this will be an interesting sub-plot.

*Race Preview*:
Giro D'Italia 2013: The Race Preview | Cyclingnews.com

*Startlist*:
Startlist Giro d'Italia 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

*Current Top-Ten on GC*:
1) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 34:19:31
2) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0:00:29
3) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:01:15
4) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:01:16
5) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) 0:01:24
6) Sergio Henao (Sky) 0:02:11
7) Mauro Santambrogio (Vini Fantini-Selle Italia) 0:02:43
8) Przemyslaw Niemiec (Lampre-Merida) 0:02:44
9) Rigoberto Uran (Sky) 0:02:49
10) Tanel Kangert (Astana) 0:03:02

*Current Jersey Distribution*:
Pink - Vincenzo Nibali (Astana)
White - Wilco Kelderman (Blanco)
Red - Cadel Evans (BMC)
Blue - Pirazzi (Bardini Valvole-CSF Inox)

*The Official Website (English Version)*:
Giro d'Italia 2013 - Official Site - Gazzetta dello Sport

*The Remaining Stages*:
Stage 10 - May 14: Cordenons - Montasio, 167 km
Stage 11 - May 15: Cave del Predil - Erto, 182 km
Stage 12 - May 16: Longarone - Treviso, 134 km
Stage 13 - May 17: Busseto - Cherasco, 254 km
Stage 14 - May 18: Cervere - Bardonecchia, 168 km
Stage 15 - May 19: Cesana Torinese - Col du Galibier, 149 km
Rest Day - May 20
Stage 16 - May 21: Valloire - Ivrea, 238 km
Stage 17 - May 22: Caravaggio - Vicenza, 214 km
Stage 18 - May 23: Mori - Polsa (ITT), 20.6 km
Stage 19 - May 24: Ponte di Legno - Val Martello, 139 km
Stage 20 - May 25: Silandro - Tre Cime di Lavaredo, 203 km
Stage 21 - May 26: Riese Pio X - Brescia, 197 km

*Information and Press*:
Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 9 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Â«Nous mÃ©ritons notre placeÂ»

Bradley Wiggins strijdvaardig: ?Er begint een nieuwe wedstri... - Sportwereld

Peloton Belkov wins Stage 9 of the Giro d'Italia

Wiggins hÃ¥rd ved sig selv: Jeg kÃ¸rte ned som en pige - Cykling

Giro D'Italia: Evans Happy Heading Into Rest Day | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - La (fausse) joie de Betancur

Belkov Secures Second Stage Win For Katusha At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Hesjedal Concedes Time To Giro D'Italia Favourites | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Hesjedal : Â«Ã‡a aurait pu Ãªtre pireÂ»

Ny stor overraskelse: Russisk etapesejr i Giroen - Cykling

Cyclisme - Giro - CÃ´tes cassÃ©es pour Vicioso

Weening Tumbles Down Giro Standings In Rain-soaked Day Into Florence | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Kittel et le "Cav" les plus victorieux

Giro D'Italia Rider Galleries | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Wiggins Â«comme une filleÂ»

Nibali: Wiggins And Hesjedal Are Still Dangerous Giro D'Italia Rivals | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Jeannesson a abandonnÃ©

Giro D'Italia Shorts: Merckx Calls Wiggins A Novice, Abdujapaorov And Broken Bones | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia: 10 Conclusions From The Opening Week | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Bouhanni continue

Nibali Awaits Sky's Colombian Offensive | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggins Convinced He Can Still Win The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Degenkolb udgÃ¥r af Giroen - Cykling

Peloton Degenkolb out of the Giro

Ritwinnaar Degenkolb verlaat Ronde van Italië - Sportwereld

Video: Giro D'Italia Rest Day With Matt Goss And The Orica GreenEdge Team | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia Shorts: Wiggins Out Takes, Vicioso Hospitalised, No Surgery For Basso | Cyclingnews.com

Video: Inside The Garmin-Sharp Bus At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia Gallery: Rest Day Activities From Astana Camp | Cyclingnews.com

* Stage 10*: Cordenons - Montasio, 167 km

This high mountain stage features two Catagory 1 climbs, first the Passo Cason di Lanza and then a summit-finish on the Altoplano del Montasio. A true climber's stage which will favor those climbers who can demonstrate huge powerful surges going uphill. I'm thinking that Sergio Henao (Sky) may take a stage victory here unless his team holds him back. Batancur (AG2R) might give it a go as well I suspect. Evans appears to be getting stronger and it would not surprise me if he does well here and remains at par or even takes some seconds on the Maglia Rosa, Vincenzo Nabali here. If Bradley Wiggins can not come in with the lead group here, things will get dicey on the Sky team bus - if they aren't already.

Giro D'Italia: It's Time To Climb | Cyclingnews.com

Giro d'Italia Stage 10 LIVE - Podium Cafe

*Stage Profile*:
View attachment 280679​


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope Ryder can move up, but I fear he is now too far behind.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

love4himies said:


> I hope Ryder can move up, but I fear he is now too far behind.


I tend to agree - he has lost a lot of time.
But it's The Giro and anything can happen - so keep hope alive!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

4Crawler said:


> Be In Sport is carrying the race:
> - Get beINSport | beIN Sport US


Did you check cyclingfans.com and steephill.tv?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I think Wiggins is finished (unless he miraculously has new legs tomorrow.) Other teams have already and will continue to gang up against him.
Uran and Henao take over for Sky by the middle of the week.
Cadel will put a run in for Pink against Nibali and those two will go after each other with a vengeance.
Ryder will get back some time, probably finish around 6th or 7th.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

J.D. called it a Giro due to "exhaustion". My guess is that he has his eyes on the TdF and the team wants both him and Kittel at their best. This is a big year for them and their sponsors. They have been performing well thus far, placing high regularly and winning their fair share of stages/races. I still feel like they (and Omega Pharma) are in need a high caliber GC threat in this era where competition for World Tour licenses is extremely tight and every point counts. It seems like it's tough to consistently secure enough points as a sprint and classics only team these days (with the number of World Tour caliber teams growing annually and well funded pro contintal teams like Argos (last year) and MTN Qhubeka (this year) waiting in the wings ready to pounce every season). I like watching John race and I hope to see what he and Kittel can accomplish later this summer once he has rested up. 

Peloton


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> J.D. called it a Giro due to "exhaustion". My guess is that he has his eyes on the TdF and the team wants both him and Kittel at their best.
> 
> Peloton


That and Cav is on a hot streak right now. That said, I doubt Cav is upset to see Degenkolb pull out. Not many sprint stages to go around this time out - one less rival.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Ouch, that hurts! The Cannibal take a bite out of Wiggo*

Wiggins has already admitted that his descending in the rain has not been good enough, but this must still sting:

"Five times winner of the Giro d'Italia, Eddy Merckx, has told Het Nieuwsblad that "It is incomprehensible how Wiggins descends," after the Sky leader suffered a crash on stage 7 and was then dropped on a descent on stage 9 to Florence. Wiggins currently sits 1'16 down on maglia rosa Vincenzo Nibali but has looked increasingly vulnerable on the wet roads.

"I never saw it before and have never experienced that myself. I do not know why he suddenly descends so bad. He's ridden the past few days like a novice on the downhills. I think there is something wrong with his material, he has no confidence."

"He seems okay in terms of his physical condition and it is still too early to draw conclusions. Wiggins is right when he says that there are two more hellish weeks." - Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Wiggins has already admitted that his descending in the rain has not been good enough, but this must still sting


Hard to argue against someone who knows the biz so well...

Interesting point. Confidence in his equipment. Is it possible he just doesn't get along with his Pinarello's from this year? It's about the second time that he publicly tosses his bike away (in frustration?).

I thought someone like Wiggins can get from Pinarello just about any change he wants/need on the bike, customization not being an issue. Even using equipment from other than their sponsors is not an issue on the pro peloton (they remove decals, logos, etc.) 

Does he get along well with his team wrenches?

Or is he just too much of a wuss to descend now somehow. Nibali hit the deck twice already also and he's not holding much back.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Thanks Coolhand! The fun continues unabated!
> 
> View attachment 280677​
> Welcome to the new Giro Thread which hopefully will take us through the Second Fab Week of the world's best Grand Tour - the Giro d'Italia! Today is the first rest day - tomorrow the spectacolo continues.
> ...


They're both killer climbs. To me Passo Cason di Lanza is harder (similar to Monte Crostis, cut at last minute from 2011 Giro), but after a long day Altopiano del Montasio also is a b*tch. Here's some pics of them 

Cycling Dolomiti Friulane: Passo Cason di Lanza
Cycling Dolomiti Friulane: Altopiano del Montasio


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Hard to argue against someone who knows the biz so well...
> 
> Interesting point. Confidence in his equipment. Is it possible he just doesn't get along with his Pinarello's from this year? It's about the second time that he publicly tosses his bike away (in frustration?).
> 
> ...


To be fair though, descending is kind of Nibali's thing. He's really good at it. Wiggins is solid, but I wouldn't call it his strength.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> I think Wiggins is finished (unless he miraculously has new legs tomorrow.) Other teams have already and will continue to gang up against him.
> Uran and Henao take over for Sky by the middle of the week.
> Cadel will put a run in for Pink against Nibali and those two will go after each other with a vengeance.
> Ryder will get back some time, probably finish around 6th or 7th.


Wiggins just got dropped about 3km from the summit finish on one of the steepest parts of the climb. Nibali still looks good and Evans, with Nibali, is now starting to attack at 1.5km as Wiggins tries to come back. Still time for Wiggins to regain some of the loss but we'll see. He does have a teammate up the road but apparently they told him to go for the stage instead of help Wiggins.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage 10 - Results*

Cordenons - Montasio, 167 km

The first true mountain stage proved to be a very exciting one. 

At one point, Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) - the Maglia Rosa - dropped his chain and had to stop - but the Sky-train pushed on regardless perhaps setting the tone for the rest of this Giro. (Chaingate 2.0?)

Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Sharp) essentially put a line through his Giro hopes by getting dropped by the Maglia Rosa group on the first major climb. 

On the final climb, with 7 km to go, Rigaberto Uran (Sky) made a powerful attack and Agnoli (Astana) was sent to the front to set a higher pace and reel back Uran, who was 2:49 back on the Maglia Rosa - in the meantime, GC Contenders Bradley Wiggins (Sky), Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) and Robert Gesink (Blanco) began falling back as Nabali and Cadel Evans (BMC) took-up the chase. Uran, Carlos Batancur (AG2R La Mondiale), Nabali and Evans were looking much stronger than the rest of the pack towards the end - but the day went to Rigberto Uran as he won the first true mountain stage and, one would assume, leadership of Sky for the remainder of The Giro as Wiggins lost another minute on Nibali and the Maglia Rosa. Uran remains 2:04 behind Nibali on the GC.

*Current Top-Ten on the GC*:
1) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 38:57:32
2) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0:00:41
3) Rigoberto Uran (Sky) 0:02:04
4) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:02:08
5) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:02:12
6) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) 0:02:13
7) Mauro Santambrogio (Vini Fantini-Selle Italia) 0:02:55
8) Przemyslaw Niemiec (Lampre-Merida) 0:03:35
9) Domenico Pozzovivo (Ag2R La Mondiale) 0:04:17
10) Rafal Majka (Saxo-Tinkoff) 0:04:21

*Current Jersey Distribution*:
Pink - Vincenzo Nibali
White - Rafal Majka
Red - Cadel Evans
Blue - Stefano Pirazzi

*Information and Press*:
Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 10 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Giro d'Italia, Uran vince sul Montasio, Nibali controlla, perde ancora Wiggins - Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Peloton Uran solos to Giro d'Italia Stage 10

Sky-colombianer vandt - ny Wiggins-skuffelse - Cykling

Riis' hold jubler over stærk polak - Cykling

Giro Stage 10: Uran Makes His Move - Podium Cafe

Cyclisme - Giro - Uran gagne, Nibali confirme

Cyclisme - Giro - «Rigoberto (Uran) aurait pu être en rose»

Uran wint, Wiggins verliest weer tijd op Nibali - Sportwereld

Giro d'Italia, Montasio full of trapsAnd won't just be Wiggins against Nibali - Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Cycling, Giro d'Italia, tenth stage, Uran wins, Wiggo in trouble, Nibali still wears pink - Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Video: Wiggins Pleased With His Performance Despite Losing Time | Cyclingnews.com

Uran says Giro will not see repeat of Wiggins/Froome fiasco of last year?s Tour

Uran Unwilling To Claim Sky Leadership At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Come In Number One, Your Time Is Up | Cyclingnews.com

Nibali's Confidence Grows After Gaining Time On His Rivals | Cyclingnews.com

Evans Stays In The Hunt At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Hesjedal To Decide On His Giro D'Italia Plans Before Stage 11 | Cyclingnews.com

Video: Durbridge On Riding And Surviving His First Grand Tour | Cyclingnews.com

Video: Wurf On The Giro's Mountain Stages | Cyclingnews.com

Brailsford And Sky Bite Back At Altopiano El Montasio | Cyclingnews.com

Pauwels Steps Up In Giro Break On Stage 10 | Cyclingnews.com

Hesjedal Hoping To Fight On In The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Sylvain Georges Positive For Heptaminol | Cyclingnews.com

Euskaltel?s GC Hopes Sink With Sánchez | Cyclingnews.com

*Stage Eleven:* Cave del Predil - Erto, 182 km

Stage Eleven is a medium mountain stage featuring two catagory 2 summits, Sella Ciampi Gotto and Vajont/Erto e Casso. Sella Ciampi Gotto is the highest of the two and will cause pain and suffering among the sprinting classes, but comes too far away from the finish to be decisive. The Erto e Casso is a short-sharp-steep uphill ramp to a mountaintop finish - this is where the major fireworks are likely to fly. 
Rigberto Uran still has two minutes to make up on Nibali so I expect a major attack here. But I'm going to bet on Carlos Batencur to take this stage.
Whatever happens, I'm sure it will be fun to watch the ascent of the Erto e Casso.

*Stage Profile*:
View attachment 280719​
*Stage Map*:
View attachment 280720​


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

LostViking said:


> but the day went to Rigberto Uran as he won the first true mountain stage and, one would assume, leadership of Sky for the remainder of The Giro as Wiggins lost another minute on Nibali and the Maglia Rosa. Uran remains 2:18 behind Nibali on the GC.


Not sure about that. There is only 1 second (some sites say 4 seconds but it isn't much either way) between Uran and Wiggins. They might try and protect both but whatever.. Uran, Nibali (who looked to have plenty left in the tank) and Evans looked very impressive.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Sky are nuts if they don't protect Uran from here on - he looked really good on that climb today. I would expect co-leadership with Wiggins from here on out what with all the climbing still on tap and Wiggins best opportunity to take time already past.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Evans has done really well. Maybe he will peak nicely for the TdF? But Wiggins? He lost more time again today. Cannot see him succeeding in an attack in any of the stages to come. Well ... he does not attack does he?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

coldash said:


> Not sure about that. There is only 1 second (some sites say 4 seconds but it isn't much either way) between Uran and Wiggins. They might try and protect both but whatever.. Uran, Nibali (who looked to have plenty left in the tank) and Evans looked very impressive.


Two riders (Wiggins and Uran) going in different directions - I'm sure Brailsford is not blind to that fact. He didn't send Uran back to rescue Wiggins, but told him to go for it.
That speaks volumes.

PLAN URAN is in full effect!


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Two riders (Wiggins and Uran) going in different directions - I'm sure Brailsford is not blind to that fact. He didn't send Uran back to rescue Wiggins, but told him to go for it.
> That speaks volumes.
> 
> PLAN URAN is in full effect!


I think you give Sky team management too much credit! (I said as much in an earlier post) and note that Uran made his break today well before Wiggins got into trouble. Uran was going for the stage win at that point


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I didn't think wiggo had a chance at the Giro. First, it's for punchy climbers, and is FAR less predictable than the tour. it's just a totally different race.
the should have ridden for either Uran, or Henao and kept Wiggo for the Tour.
this will be a Nibali, Evans race.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Kristatos said:


> Sky are nuts if they don't protect Uran from here on - he looked really good on that climb today. I would expect co-leadership with Wiggins from here on out what with all the climbing still on tap and Wiggins best opportunity to take time already past.


Agreed. If Wiggins were stronger - I'd go for the double-threat option - but all signs are indicating that Wiggins will continue to fade and Uran rises.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Evans has done really well. Maybe he will peak nicely for the TdF? But Wiggins? He lost more time again today. Cannot see him succeeding in an attack in any of the stages to come. *Well ... he does not attack does he?*



Only during the TT's.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So Ryder is done for this year. That was just a plain old ugly baby today. Wiggins looks like he is a few steps behind Uran, Cadel, and Nibali. Heck, Scarponi might end up beating him. I am curious if he will finish the Giro if he continues to lose time, or drop out and make a bid for the Tour.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

I don't think Wiggins actually rode all that badly today (although he looked a bit over-geared on the really steep stuff compared to the others). *IF* the Giro up to this point had gone to Sky's original plan i.e. no falling off and big time gains made in TT, then this would have been one of the stages where Wiggins would have lost some but not enough time to Nibali etc. and it would have be regarded as part of the overall strategy. That is one of my criticisms of Sky i.e. they don't react to events but in any case I don't think they or anyone else would have thought that today was a possible Wiggins win.

PS Nibali's reaction to having a chain problem was somewhat more impressive than A Schleck's during _that_ incident


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> I don't think Wiggins actually rode all that badly today (although he looked a bit over-geared on the really steep stuff compared to the others). IF the Giro up to this point had gone to Sky's original plan i.e. no falling off and big time gains made in TT, then this would have been one of the stages where Wiggins would have lost some but not enough time to Nibali etc. and it would have be regarded as part of the overall strategy. That is one of my criticisms of Sky i.e. they don't react to events but in any case I don't think they or anyone else would have thought that today was a possible Wiggins win.


I agree. I think it's possible that if he had Uran with him, Uran could have paced him back to Nibali. He didn't blow up, but just needed a domestique like Valverde had at the Vuelta last year to give him a wheel to follow after the steep ramps. 

Now Uran will be riding for his own program, especially with the rumors that he's already decided to leave Sky after the season. 

Nibali looks very impressive, but so does Evans. Uran too. Without having to ride for Wiggins the day they lost a lot of time, Uran might be the pick. Looked that good climbing today. 

Wonder if JV pulls Ryder and let's him try to get his fitness right for the TDF? At this point there's probably still time to regroup and do a build up like the TDF focused guys.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Considering Uran (with Henao) was pacing Wiggins and then pulled that attack off, I'd say he's looking in fine form. It's something to ponder these days when you realize how good these domestique riders are.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, this was a very interesting stage. First, I guess Froome isn't going win many popularity contests around Sky HQ these days:

Uran says Giro will not see repeat of Wiggins/Froome fiasco of last year?s Tour

I also agree with those that say don't count Wiggins out. He's only 1 second behind Uran in GC. Nibali is running things right now, but in grand tour all of that can change in a heartbeat. Good stuff though....


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

spookyload said:


> So Ryder is done for this year. That was just a plain old ugly baby today. Wiggins looks like he is a few steps behind Uran, Cadel, and Nibali. Heck, Scarponi might end up beating him. I am curious if he will finish the Giro if he continues to lose time, or drop out and make a bid for the Tour.


Holy crap, I wonder what's wrong with him???


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> I thought someone like Wiggins can get from Pinarello just about any change he wants/need on the bike, customization not being an issue. Even using equipment from other than their sponsors is not an issue on the pro peloton (they remove decals, logos, etc.)


Kirby said something on stage 8 I think, that Wiggins doesn't trust the Veloflex tires the team is using. Not confident with them.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Wow, this was a very interesting stage. First, I guess Froome isn't going win many popularity contests around Sky HQ these days:
> 
> Uran says Giro will not see repeat of Wiggins/Froome fiasco of last year?s Tour
> 
> I also agree with those that say don't count Wiggins out. He's only 1 second behind Uran in GC. Nibali is running things right now, but in grand tour all of that can change in a heartbeat. Good stuff though....


 I get that he is only a little down, but he loses time on every stage except the ITT. He can't keep giving up seconds and hope to win. He isn't the powerful climber who can punch out a huge gain on a big mountain stage. Everyone is his equal this year it would seem, and he doesn't have the tricks in his bag like the Tour last year.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

There is no way Sky should support Uran when he is only a few seconds ahead of Wiggins this early in the race. I know Uran had a good result in the 2012 Giro, but Wiggins has clearly had better results in grand tours and is the designated leader for the moment. Winning this stage is a far cry from maintaining this form for the whole Giro. Plus, all the other contenders will make Uran work much harder if they think he is trying to win GC instead of just the stage. The favorites were attacking Wiggins today, not trying to catch Uran. It will be a different story if they think Uran is bigger threat than Wiggins.

I'm not saying I think Wiggins will win. I don't think he has it, but given equal support I would be surprised if Uran can do better. I've been wrong many times before, it just seems premature to be shifting support from the designated leader. He is not that far behind in GC plus his domestique is mere seconds ahead of him.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

jhamlin38 said:


> I didn't think wiggo had a chance at the Giro. First, it's for punchy climbers, and is FAR less predictable than the tour. it's just a totally different race.
> the should have ridden for either Uran, or Henao and kept Wiggo for the Tour.
> this will be a Nibali, Evans race.


Agreed also... With the mountain stages to come (Stelvio, Giau, Sestriere, Galibier, Gavia, etc.) and loooking at Wiggins current form, it'd be nuts not to support Uran instead.

Actually Sky tried to do a TdF and pulled from the peloton for most of the stage, only to find out that that wasn't really going to pay off [EDIT: actually it did pay off if you think that Uran won the satage, got time back from Nibali but it did not work to support his caposquadra or remotely break Nibali and Evans] when things got really steep and the Giro is infested with these kind of stages.

I'd say, Uran is a better candidate. Though, it's a long Giro and Nibali is yet to have his bad day.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

nate said:


> There is no way Sky should support Uran when he is only a few seconds ahead of Wiggins this early in the race. I know Uran had a good result in the 2012 Giro, but Wiggins has clearly had better results in grand tours and is the designated leader for the moment. Winning this stage is a far cry from maintaining this form for the whole Giro. Plus, all the other contenders will make Uran work much harder if they think he is trying to win GC instead of just the stage. The favorites were attacking Wiggins today, not trying to catch Uran. It will be a different story if they think Uran is bigger threat than Wiggins.
> 
> I'm not saying I think Wiggins will win. I don't think he has it, but given equal support I would be surprised if Uran can do better. I've been wrong many times before, it just seems premature to be shifting support from the designated leader. He is not that far behind in GC plus his domestique is mere seconds ahead of him.


I dunno.... Uran is a second ahead of Wiggins without suport. He's also leading the points classification and the most combative rider category. to top it off, he's in this position despite losing considerable time to go back and pace Wiggins back to the peloton. Moreover, he is at Sky because of how well he climbs and his potential to win races like this. If he's looking good (which he is) and Wiggins isn't, then I don't think it's such a crazy idea. That could just be me though....


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I dunno.... Uran is a second ahead of Wiggins without suport. He's also leading the points classification and the most combative rider category. to top it off, he's in this position despite losing considerable time to go back and pace Wiggins back to the peloton. Moreover, he is at Sky because of how well he climbs and his potential to win races like this. If he's looking good (which he is) and Wiggins isn't, then I don't think it's such a crazy idea. That could just be me though....


Uran is 4th in the points overall (Evans 73, Viviana 60, Cavendish 58, Uran 53) which is still a very good position. The thing we'll never know is, if Uran hadn't lost time pacing Wiggins and hence was further up the GC then what would have happened on Stage 10 when Uran made his break. My guess is that Nibali would have gone with him and may well have taken the stage win - but we'll never know!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> Wow, this was a very interesting stage. First, I guess Froome isn't going win many popularity contests around Sky HQ these days:
> 
> Uran says Giro will not see repeat of Wiggins/Froome fiasco of last year?s Tour
> 
> I also agree with those that say don't count Wiggins out. He's only 1 second behind Uran in GC. Nibali is running things right now, but in grand tour all of that can change in a heartbeat. Good stuff though....


Wow, Uran really has hung Froome out to dry! Perhaps that will make Wiggo more willing to assume the role of domestique during this Giro? You know, the enemy of my enemy is my friend, right?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Eleven - Results - Spoiler Warning!*

Cave del Predil - Erto, 182 km

A day for the breakaway as the GC guys recovered from yesterday's tough stage. Patrick Gretch (Argos-Shimano) lead the proceedings for much of the tail-end of the stage, but was captured and passed by Ramunas Navardauskas (Garmin-Sharp) and Daniel Oss (BMC) and quickly fell back to the peloton. This inspired Leonardo Duque (Columbia) and Guillaume Bonnafond (AG2R La Mondiale) to take up the chase and attempt to secure a place on the stage podium. Navardauskas kept the pace but Oss, who seemed to be in the cat-seat, began to falter and the Garmin-Sharp rider started to pull away. Meanwhile, Gretch got a second wind and caught up with Duque, then passed him and pursued Oss. However, time for the chase group was quickly running out.

The defensive riding of the peloton allowed Ramunas Navardauskas to take the biggest stage victory of his fledgling career. Oss took second. The blue jersey, Stefano Pirazzi (Bardiani Valvole-CSF Inox), rolled in to take third.

Throughout, Astana was vigilent to avoid a repetition of yesterday's Uran jailbreak during the last kms. The GC field rolled in tranquillo about five and a half minutes after Ramunas Navardauskas celebrated his stage victory.

*Current Top-Ten on GC*:
1) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 43:26:27 
2) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0:00:41 
3) Rigoberto Uran (Sky) 0:02:04 
4) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:02:05 
5) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:02:12 
6) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) 0:02:13 
7) Mauro Santambrogio (Vini Fantini-Selle Italia) 0:02:55 
8) Przemyslaw Niemiec (Lampre-Merida) 0:03:35 
9) Benat Intxausti (Movistar) 0:04:05 
10) Domenico Pozzovivo (AG2R La Mondiale) 0:04:17

*Current Jersey Distribution*:
Pink - Vincenzo Nabali (Astana)
White - Rafal Majka (Saxo Tinkoff)
Red - Cadel Evans (BMC)
Blue - Stefano Pirazzi (Bardiani Valvole-CSF Inox)

*The Official Website (English Version)*:
Giro d'Italia 2013 - Official Site - Gazzetta dello Sport

*Information and Press*:
Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 11 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Illness Forces Wiggins On The Defensive At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Navardauskas Provides Consolation Prize For Garmin-Sharp | Cyclingnews.com

Peloton Naverdauskas grabs Giro d'Italia Stage 11

Positiv dopingprøve rammer Giro d'Italia - Cykling

Litauer udnyttede de stores våbenhvile i Giroen - Cykling

Riis' hold tager Majka-tidstab roligt - Cykling

Cyclisme - Giro - ContrÃ´le anormal pour Georges

Cyclisme - Giro - Navardauskas en solitaire

Cyclisme - Giro - Â«C'Ã©tait tranquille, on en avait besoinÂ»

Cyclisme - Giro - Navardauskas : Â«J'avais quartier libreÂ»

Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More! Latest News: Giro d'Italia Stage 11

Navardauskas wins stage 11 of the 2013 Giro dâ€™Italia

Navardauskas rondt vlucht succesvol af in Giro - Sportwereld

Giro, Navardauskas wins the Vajont stage. Oss second, Nibali still leads - Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Giro, Navardauskas trionfa nella tappa del Vajont. Oss secondo, Nibali in rosa - Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Giro, Nibali resta in rosa: "E' andata bene". Wiggins non molla: "Si può recuperare" - Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

*Stage Twelve*: Longarone - Treviso, 134 km

One of the shortest stages in this year's Giro d'Italia is also one of the few Sprinter's Stages as well. So who will win it? Hmmmmmm

Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) of-course! The real question is who will take first and second loser - I'll say Elia Viviani (Cannondale) in right after Cav followed by Nacer Bouhanni (FDJ). I know this is a stretch but I'm sticking with it! 

Cyclisme - Giro - Le jour des sprinteurs

Eerste dopinggeval in Giro - Sportwereld

Navardauskas rondt vlucht succesvol af in Giro - Sportwereld

*Stage Profile*
View attachment 280749​


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> I dunno.... Uran is a second ahead of Wiggins without suport. He's also leading the points classification and the most combative rider category. to top it off, he's in this position despite losing considerable time to go back and pace Wiggins back to the peloton. Moreover, he is at Sky because of how well he climbs and his potential to win races like this. If he's looking good (which he is) and Wiggins isn't, then I don't think it's such a crazy idea. That could just be me though....


People say that about specific domestiques during every grand tour. Sometimes they are right, but I think most often not. The intricacies of a grand tour often make it seem like a domestique/lieutenant is just as strong as his captain, but race dynamics often mean it's just because the other GC threats don't care about controlling the lieutenant this early in the race. I know Uran is strong and I may be completely wrong but if he were designated the lead, or even if not, nobody is going to let him take anymore time at this point. He is going to have to fight for it against the elite riders like Nibali, Evans, and others. Those riders have very intentionally attacked Wiggins to try and make him lose time because he is viewed as a threat. So far they have not done the same to Uran which is the reason he seems like such a contender.

Again, I could be wrong. I certainly was wrong when I said Evans was too old to win the Tour de France.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Really boring stage today, at least I thought so. Is this what a grand tour race looks like with tons of mountain top finishes?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

kokothemonkey said:


> Really boring stage today, at least I thought so. Is this what a grand tour race looks like with tons of mountain top finishes?


I have to disagree. Yesterday's stage was extremely tough; the performance given by Evans, Nibali, and Uran (and Wiggins too, honestly) on 20% slopes was extraordinary and the reserves that they have to dig into to compete with each other on that terrain are very deep. It is not unthinkable that the big GC contenders could have made an agreement to not attack each other today and let a breakaway go so they can recover a bit before the coming high mountains stages (consider the famed Bernard Hinault quote: "there will be no attacks today because tomorrow's stage will be difficult"). Navardauskas put on a great performance and earned a fantastic win. I don't think that was boring. We often expect too much from these athletes who are performing at the very limit of human ability, ripping themselves and each other to shreds on stages like yesterday and then call them boring when they let a big breakaway go up the road on a medium mountains stage to let their bodies recover a bit. This is where they start looking for ways to perform beyond the limits of human capability (some people don't mind that though and truly miss the superhuman spectacles of the 90's).


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kokothemonkey said:


> Really boring stage today, at least I thought so. Is this what a grand tour race looks like with tons of mountain top finishes?


You're gonna hate tomorrow's stage then.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

thechriswebb said:


> I have to disagree. Yesterday's stage was extremely tough; the performance given by Evans, Nibali, and Uran (and Wiggins too, honestly) on 20% slopes was extraordinary and the reserves that they have to dig into to compete with each other on that terrain are very deep. It is not unthinkable that the big GC contenders could have made an agreement to not attack each other today and let a breakaway go so they can recover a bit before the coming high mountains stages (consider the famed Bernard Hinault quote: "there will be no attacks today because tomorrow's stage will be difficult"). Navardauskas put on a great performance and earned a fantastic win. I don't think that was boring. We often expect too much from these athletes who are performing at the very limit of human ability, ripping themselves and each other to shreds on stages like yesterday and then call them boring when they let a big breakaway go up the road on a medium mountains stage to let their bodies recover a bit. This is where they start looking for ways to perform beyond the limits of human capability (some people don't mind that though and truly miss the superhuman spectacles of the 90's).


Well said (written)! Every stage can't be a blockbuster - one has to look at the race as a whole. So far, this has been a great Giro I think - and if one is looking for explosive stages - I say: Just stay tuned! The Giro is seldom short on drama.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

nate said:


> People say that about specific domestiques during every grand tour. Sometimes they are right, but I think most often not. The intricacies of a grand tour often make it seem like a domestique/lieutenant is just as strong as his captain, but race dynamics often mean it's just because the other GC threats don't care about controlling the lieutenant this early in the race. I know Uran is strong and I may be completely wrong but if he were designated the lead, or even if not, nobody is going to let him take anymore time at this point. He is going to have to fight for it against the elite riders like Nibali, Evans, and others. Those riders have very intentionally attacked Wiggins to try and make him lose time because he is viewed as a threat. So far they have not done the same to Uran which is the reason he seems like such a contender.
> 
> .


This is spot on. We look for controversies and upsets where they may not be, especially when a favorite is somebody like Wiggins who a lot of people don't like and have gone to great lengths to discredit his dominant Tour victory last year. The case with Froome is a perfect illustration of this. Objectively, Froome did nothing last year to prove that he was "clearly stronger than Wiggins" like so many people have asserted. Froome earned a strong second place on the podium for sure. He did prove that he is more explosive than Wiggins and can accelerate more quickly. The fact that he accelerated ahead of Wiggins in a couple of places did not prove that Wiggins would have been unable to reel him in after a bit with his extremely fast pace that no rider (Nibali, Evans, or Tejay) other than Froome was able to follow. Even if he could have, he didn't demonstrate that he was able to take enough time out of Wiggins in the mountains to take back what Wiggins would be able to get in the time trial, especially considering that Froome's time trial performances would be hindered a bit if he had to dig deeper in the mountains. Some people will never be convinced though that Froome's accelerations in the mountains did not clearly demonstrate that he could have crushed Wiggins at will and only didn't because his team unfairly forced him to stay back and protect their wrongly designated leader. This can also be partially attributed to the fact that many viewers are more impressed by sprightly accelerations in the mountains than anything else, even when they don't do anything to legitimately advance the rider's position in a stage race and they resent that it is possible to win stage races in time trials (which they consider boring and would prefer to have a GT made up of 21 mountaintop finishes). 

I'm not a Wiggins fanboy by any means but the bias against him is obvious in how people read the races. His performance yesterday was actually quite good and I think that he was being serious when he said that he was happy with it. Being as uncomfortable on steep pitches as he is, he is right to be satisfied with having lost less than a minute on guys like Nibali and Evans who contest and win in the Ardennes and in terrible conditions. Uran was superb yesterday but there is some question as to his ability to maintain that consistency throughout the rest of the Giro. He may very well be and Wiggins expressed no problem with working for Uran if it becomes clear that he should do so. Uran may blossom into one of the great stage racers of his generation but as of right now, he is only one second ahead of Wiggins, who has won many stage races and demonstrated consistency over a GT, which Uran has not. We will see and I do not expect very much drama from the Sky camp over it. Uran is being quite a gentleman about this by the way, and seems to be one in general.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> This is spot on. We look for controversies and upsets where they may not be, especially when a favorite is somebody like Wiggins who a lot of people don't like and have gone to great lengths to discredit his dominant Tour victory last year. The case with Froome is a perfect illustration of this. Objectively, Froome did nothing last year to prove that he was "clearly stronger than Wiggins" like so many people have asserted. Froome earned a strong second place on the podium for sure. He did prove that he is more explosive than Wiggins and can accelerate more quickly. The fact that he accelerated ahead of Wiggins in a couple of places did not prove that Wiggins would have been unable to reel him in after a bit with his extremely fast pace that no rider (Nibali, Evans, or Tejay) other than Froome was able to follow. Even if he could have, he didn't demonstrate that he was able to take enough time out of Wiggins in the mountains to take back what Wiggins would be able to get in the time trial, especially considering that Froome's time trial performances would be hindered a bit if he had to dig deeper in the mountains. Some people will never be convinced though that Froome's accelerations in the mountains did not clearly demonstrate that he could have crushed Wiggins at will and only didn't because his team unfairly forced him to stay back and protect their wrongly designated leader. This can also be partially attributed to the fact that many viewers are more impressed by sprightly accelerations in the mountains than anything else, even when they don't do anything to legitimately advance the rider's position in a stage race and they resent that it is possible to win stage races in time trials (which they consider boring and would prefer to have a GT made up of 21 mountaintop finishes).
> 
> I'm not a Wiggins fanboy by any means but the bias against him is obvious in how people read the races. His performance yesterday was actually quite good and I think that he was being serious when he said that he was happy with it. Being as uncomfortable on steep pitches as he is, he is right to be satisfied with having lost less than a minute on guys like Nibali and Evans who contest and win in the Ardennes and in terrible conditions. Uran was superb yesterday but there is some question as to his ability to maintain that consistency throughout the rest of the Giro. He may very well be and Wiggins expressed no problem with working for Uran if it becomes clear that he should do so. Uran may blossom into one of the great stage racers of his generation but as of right now, he is only one second ahead of Wiggins, who has won many stage races and demonstrated consistency over a GT, which Uran has not. We will see and I do not expect very much drama from the Sky camp over it. Uran is being quite a gentleman about this by the way, and seems to be one in general.


I agree for the most part, but a lot of what we've heard about Froome being better than Wiggins last year at the TdF really stemmed from how much better he looked like he was compared to Wiggins at the 2011 Vuelta. In that race, it really looked like Froome could have won easily had he not been assigned to supporting Wiggins. The rumbling started then. When the team car made Froome wait for Wiggins last year at the TdF, the rumbling became a roar. The facts are these: he time trials about as well as Wiggins does on any given day and arguably climbs better on the toughest climbs. I agree with you that it doesn't mean he is better all around and that what we are likely seeing is that he is a lot more likeable to most people. I think we will find out very soon (within the next year or so) who is the better cyclist overall (right now). The reality might really be that they are peers and equals for the most part. That being said, I personally think that Wiggins probably has more raw ability, but Froome is tougher and more sound mentally.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Wiggo's Sick!*

Well, this explains it:

Illness Forces Wiggins On The Defensive At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Damn, if that gets any worse, Wiggo might have to bag the Giro this year...


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Wow, Uran really has hung Froome out to dry! Perhaps that will make Wiggo more willing to assume the role of domestique during this Giro? You know, the enemy of my enemy is my friend, right?





Rashadabd said:


> I agree for the most part, but a lot of what we've heard about Froome being better than Wiggins last year at the TdF really stemmed from how much better he looked like he was compared to Wiggins at the 2011 Vuelta. In that race, it really looked like Froome could have won easily had he not been assigned to supporting Wiggins. The rumbling started then. When the team car made Froome wait for Wiggins last year at the TdF, the rumbling became a roar. The facts are these: he time trials about as well as Wiggins does on any given day and arguably climbs better on the toughest climbs. I agree with you that it doesn't mean he is better all around and that what we are likely seeing is that he is a lot more likeable to most people. I think we will find out very soon (within the next year or so) who is the better cyclist overall (right now). The reality might really be that they are peers and equals for the most part. That being said, I personally think that Wiggins probably has more raw ability, but Froome is tougher and more sound mentally.


I happen to agree with this. Froome isn't that much slower in TT then Wiggins. I think the roar from the TdF last year was the fact that Froome could have won one of the stages but was told to hang back and keep Wiggins safe. 

It's funny how Uran put Froome under the bus, not like he just didn't do it himself.

“We have to wait to see how the race unfolds, but I am feeling good and I proved last year I could race well into the third week,” Urán said. “We will talk about it and take it day by day.”

of course Wiggins response.

"He’s quite inconsistent like that, he can have a really good day, win a stage like today and then lose a few seconds tomorrow, so we’ll have to see how he feels.”


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

r1lee said:


> It's funny how Uran put Froome under the bus, not like he just didn't do it himself.
> 
> “We have to wait to see how the race unfolds, but I am feeling good and I proved last year I could race well into the third week,” Urán said. “We will talk about it and take it day by day.”
> 
> ...


Good thing there is no drama on that team...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I think Uran's statement has been taken out of context.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

You have a team of exceptional riders. Will you not decide or assign a leader to the team in order for the whole team to perform efficiently. Do you leave it a week in before deciding who is stronger to select a leader? Do you base your decision on their performances leading up to the event? Do you go in with 2 or 3 possible contenders and leave it for them to fight it out, and in the process, possibly, weakening each other giving the advantage to another rider on another team?

Was there ever a case where there was a reassignment of team leader in the GT with a positive result? I can recall strong domestiques who subsequently became team leaders without much success in subsequent GTs.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

thechriswebb said:


> I think Uran's statement has been taken out of context.


I think you are probably right (and Wiggins' comment as well). Journalists have always liked (and created, in some cases) headlines and people have always responded to them, whether it be print, web site, forums whatever - plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose. In any event, Sky have a day or so to see how it pans.

PS. The weather in the Giro is awful again today.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> I think Wiggins is finished (unless he miraculously has new legs tomorrow.) Other teams have already and will continue to gang up against him.
> Uran and Henao take over for Sky by the middle of the week.
> Cadel will put a run in for Pink against Nibali and those two will go after each other with a vengeance.
> Ryder will get back some time, probably finish around 6th or 7th.


Wiggins: Has been ill, doesn't seem too confident. While it remains to be sealed, he looks pretty finished. Other teams have been continuing to work together and put distance into him.
Uran looks like the top form rider right now. Not sure where Haneo is right now. Wiggins said he'd be willing to work for Uran if it came to it.
Cadel looks really good thus far and was, for the most part, riding with Nibali to this point. 
I blew this one badly: Ryder down to 33rd, 30+ minutes behind.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Wiggins done.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Wiggins hasn't looked well all day and was on his own for a while but Knees has come back for him. Looks like he will lose another 2+ minutes today.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Was there ever a case where there was a reassignment of team leader in the GT with a positive result? I can recall strong domestiques who subsequently became team leaders without much success in subsequent GTs.


Defending champion Bjarne Riis was the designated leader in the TdF in 1997, and mid-tour was replaced as leader by eventual winner Jan Ullrich.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I can't understand why Sky would have 6 guys back with Wiggins, who is obviously out of it. Strange allocation of resources.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> I can't understand why Sky would have 6 guys back with Wiggins, who is obviously out of it. Strange allocation of resources.


Agreed. Earlier it looked as if Wiggins had sat up and was going to soft pedal to the finish.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Double agreed! but at least Uran wasn't one of those "sent back". Uran finished in the Nibali / Evans group. All other thing being equal, that should make Sky review their Plan A only strategy (but I wouldn't count on it.).


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Double agreed! but at least Uran wasn't one of those "sent back". Uran finished in the Nibali / Evans group. All other thing being equal, that should make Sky review their Plan A only strategy (but I wouldn't count on it.).


Yep. Those domestiques burned major matches today for what was an obvious lost cause before they went back to help. 

Wiggins needs to get his head right about descents or he's finished as a grand tour contender chest cold or not. He looks completely spooked out there in the wet.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

harlond said:


> Defending champion Bjarne Riis was the designated leader in the TdF in 1997, and mid-tour was replaced as leader by eventual winner Jan Ullrich.


:thumbsup:

This is what Sky should do now isn't it ... put their resources into Uran ... 

Would have thought being a Brit, the wet weather will suit Wiggins to the bone ... He just do not like the current conditions in the Giro, does he? :incazzato: ... _Must be down to the illness then._


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

AdamM said:


> Wiggins done.


I didn't think so the past couple days, but he definitely showed it today.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Was there ever a case where there was a reassignment of team leader in the GT with a positive result? I can recall strong domestiques who subsequently became team leaders without much success in subsequent GTs.


Cunego and Simone?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

JSR said:


> Cunego and Simone?


Also Juan Jose Cobo in the 2011 Vuelta (which happens to be the same race where the Froome & Wiggins conflict began). The Geox team started the race with Menchov as captain.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

My poor Ryder :sad:

He has stated he's not feeling sick, but his body won't respond when he wants it to. I hope they are doing daily blood work on him to keep an eye on his health.



Velonews: Hesjedal on Giro Struggles - Ryder Hesjedal



> Then things started to unravel over the past few days and he’s struggling to understand why. He said he’s not sick, not suffering a bonk, or undertrained.
> 
> “It is frustrating. I did everything right,” he said. “I came here in excellent shape. I showed that through the first part of the race. I know what bad legs feel like. Just something’s not right.”


I hope he gets better enough to win at least one stage.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

that's a good and honest response and it makes me like a rider like him. 

Instead of playing down other people or sickness as a case.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

However you interpret the situation with Wiggins, Brailsford has stated that the team will "do everything to support him (Uran) in the race for the general classification."


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Official now... Wiggins probably out and Sky riding for Uran...

Brailsford: Wiggins down and possibly out of the Giro d’Italia

Pity. Bring on the drama for the TdF


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Official now... Wiggins probably out and Sky riding for Uran...
> 
> Brailsford: Wiggins down and possibly out of the Giro d’Italia
> 
> Pity. Bring on the drama for the TdF


Not really a surprise - this merely confirms what was already obvious two days ago - Plan Uran was a go and all that was needed was a way for Wiggo to be able to step down gracefully - mission accomplished. Uran is going really well and Nibali and Evans will have to mark him closey for the remainder of the Giro - if either has a bad day, Uran will surely be there to take advantage.

Oh, and Froomie...watch yer back, mate!


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Oh, and Froomie...watch yer back, mate!


This gets better by the minute... it is still to be seen who supports who in Sky. Contador had to overcome riding against Lance and no support from the team.

We'll see how Sky does...

It's sad that Wiggins has stepped down. I'm not happy about it, but I always thought of the Giro to be a bit too ambitious for a TT guy like Wiggins.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wiggins and Hesjedal both headed home. 

Bummer. I'll miss the daily "how much time did Wiggo lose" pool.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

robdamanii said:


> Wiggins and Hesjedal both headed home.
> 
> Bummer. I'll miss the daily "how much time did Wiggo lose" pool.


Ah crap, I haven't checked up on the news yet. Oh well, hopefully he (Ryder) will recover in time for the TdF.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Still a good Giro but it's a pity that a fully fit Wiggins and a fully fit Hesjedal aren't there.

At least the weather is reasonable today but snow is forecast for the weekend.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Cavendish form peaking nicely for the TdF?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Thirteen - Results - Spoiler Warning*

Busseto - Cherasco 254km

The longest stage of this year's Giro was also billed as the last stage for the sprinters. This wild stage was speckeled with breaks, one including breakaway specialist Lars Bak (Lotto Belisol), which the sprinter's teams quickly shut down. Omega Pharma-Quick Step was especially eager to get the red jersey, Mark Cavendish, started on his second round of a hundred stage wins. GreenEdge and Cannondale helped out at front reeling back the breakaways, including a now _di rigour_ attack by Danilo DiLuca (Vini Fantini-Selle Italia). 

But, in the end, Cavendish again proved to be the strongest rider and tucked his 101st stage victory into his red jersey pocket. It's tough being Elia Viviani (Cannondale) these days! Viviani had to settle for fifth place on the stage as Giacomo Nizzolo (RadioShack Leopard Trek) took second and Luka Mazgec (Argos-Shimano) took third on the stage.

Besides the stage itself, the big news of course was the withdrawal of two of the pre-race favorites: Bradley Wiggins (Sky) and Ryder Hejsedal (Garmin-Sharp) who both, for whatever reason, have performed sub-par and made (or whose teams made) the wise choice in stepping down so they could re-boot for the Tour de France. This ofcourse plays into the hands of our current Maglia Rosa; Vincenzo Nibali.

*Current Top-Ten on GC*:
1) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana)
2) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0:00:41 
3) Rigoberto Uran (Sky) 0:02:04 
4) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:02:12 
5) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) 0:02:13 
6) Mauro Santambrogio (IVini Fantini-Selle Italia) 0:02:55 
7) Przemyslaw Niemiec (Lampre-Merida) 0:03:35 
8) Benat Intxausti (Movistar) 0:04:05 
9) Domenico Pozzovivo (Ag2R La Mondiale) 0:04:17 
10) Rafal Majka (Saxo-Tinkoff) 0:04:21 

*Current Jersey Distribution*
Maglia Rosa (Pink) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana)
Maglia Bianca (White): Rafal Majka (Saxo Tinkoff) 
Maglia Rossa (Red): Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma - Quick Step)
Maglia Azzurra (Blue): Stefano Pirazzi (Bardiani Valvole-CSF Inox)

*The Official Website (English Version)*:
Giro d'Italia 2013 - Official Site - Gazzetta dello Sport

*Information and Press*:
Giro D'Italia 2013: Preview, Route Maps & Results | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 13 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggins Out Of Overall Contention At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia: Evans' Chances Increase As Wiggins Slides Back | Cyclingnews.com

Hesjedal Quits The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggins Pulls Out Of The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Video: Uran And Henao Double Up For Sky | Cyclingnews.com

Brailsford On Wiggins' Departure And Uran's Leadership | Cyclingnews.com

Video: Gesink On His Giro D'Italia Aspirations | Cyclingnews.com

*Stage Fourteen*: Cervere - Bardonecchia, 168 km

This stage features a relaxed roll-out from Cervere with a slow incline until the peloton reaches the foothills of the Catagory 2 climb of the Sestriere. As the climbers warm up for this, I suspect a few breakaways might go from non-GC teams so thier sponsors get some airtime. 

Then the Sky-led GC boys and climbers take over on the Sestriere. Once summited, theres a quick decline until the road begins to rise again in preperation for the Catagory 1 Jafferau climb. It is halfway up this climb that I suspect all hell will break loose - Rigberto Uran and his Sky team will launch here and see if they can drop Nibali and/or Evans. Should be exciting racing.

*Stage Profile*:
View attachment 280832


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Cavendish form peaking nicely for the TdF?


He went from a long way out and had no lead out. Impressive.

He said he's really tired and he looked it. He had to dig deep on the climbs and the last 30Km was fierce.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

coldash said:


> He went from a long way out and had no lead out. Impressive.
> 
> He said he's really tired and he looked it. He had to dig deep on the climbs and the last 30Km was fierce.


Indeed, the Manx Missil loves a lead-out, but can do without.

With the sprinter's stages essentially done, one wonders how long Cav, Viviani and their ilk will hang about at the Giro before calling it a race?


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Indeed, the Manx Missil loves a lead-out, but can do without.
> 
> With the sprinter's stages essentially done, one wonders how long Cav, Viviani and their ilk will hang about at the Giro before calling it a race?


I wouldn't be surprised if he calls it a day. In the post-race interview he commented that he had given it all today and needed to recover but wasn't sure he would be able to do that in the upcoming mountain stages.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Maybe problems getting Galibier cleared by race day:
Giro 2013: Galibier a forte rischio | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Bill2 said:


> Maybe problems getting Galibier cleared by race day:
> Giro 2013: Galibier a forte rischio | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


they have been in a rush since end of april. with the sh!t weather that came through this week it seems like a hopeless task.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

apologies ... but i find it funny that they are clearing snow in the middle of may in the alps :mad2:

it was a good winter ... :thumbsup:... for skiing


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Cavendish form peaking nicely for the TdF?


He was climbing surprisingly well, and that was a fine sprint too.

You could tell he was exhausted when he was leaning against the barrier. That was a very fast and long stage.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Bill2 said:


> Maybe problems getting Galibier cleared by race day:
> Giro 2013: Galibier a forte rischio | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


Telegraphe also in doubt. Just stay in Italy!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Holy crap it looks cold for the riders today. I just missed a crash. I hope the riders are OK.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

The weather is causing problems today. The Sestriere climb has been removed.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

They are showing highlights from the previous stages waiting for live pics. I just got to see Ryder's attack in Stage 3. I love watching that guy ride.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Eurosport online only has sound feed. No pictures ...


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Eurosport online only has sound feed. No pictures ...


Try Rai

Update: Eurosport pics now online


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

A little frustrating with the weather; interrupted video feeds and altered stages. The day was eventful though with Nibali putting time into all of his rivals. Evans lost a little time but is still a strong second and put time into all of his rivals except for Uran and Santambrogio, who had a great day today and is now one second off of Uran and the virtual podium. I think the altered stages are to Nibali's advantage; Evans is a tough rider and benefits from attrition brought about by harder stages. Galibier is gone from tomorrow and we are yet to see what the organizers will do about the route. Italian organizers have been known to use weather as an excuse to git rid of opportunities for other riders to attack when they have an Italian with a little bit of a lead in pink (1984). Galibier is the sort of climb where Evans may have had an advantage over Nibali but we will never know. It sounds like the conditions are legitimately very bad up there though and Nibali is climbing very well so I am not accusing anyone of anything.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

This is one of the ski station at 2176m in alpe d'huez today. Looks like it is snowing. The galibier pass is 2600m+. 

View attachment 280936


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> This is one of the ski station at 2176m in alpe d'huez today. Looks like it is snowing. The galibier pass is 2600m+.
> 
> View attachment 280936


Wimps!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> A little frustrating with the weather; interrupted video feeds and altered stages. The day was eventful though with Nibali putting time into all of his rivals. Evans lost a little time but is still a strong second and put time into all of his rivals except for Uran and Santambrogio, who had a great day today and is now one second off of Uran and the virtual podium. I think the altered stages are to Nibali's advantage; Evans is a tough rider and benefits from attrition brought about by harder stages. Galibier is gone from tomorrow and we are yet to see what the organizers will do about the route. Italian organizers have been known to use weather as an excuse to git rid of opportunities for other riders to attack when they have an Italian with a little bit of a lead in pink (1984). Galibier is the sort of climb where Evans may have had an advantage over Nibali but we will never know. It sounds like the conditions are legitimately very bad up there though and Nibali is climbing very well so I am not accusing anyone of anything.


Yes, too bad about the lack of video. Every time I tried to watch they were just showing the finish line or fill-in programming. I did see the finish and it would have been a great stage to watch.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's the final climb

Last 8 Km of Stage 14 - The Final Climb (2013/giro-d-italia)


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Fifteen - To Galibier or not to Galibier?*

Cesana Torinese - Col du Galibier, 149 km

When we look back on this year's Giro, "Nibali" might not be the first word that springs to mind, it may very well be "weather".

After a rainy (and snowy) stage Fourteen which forced a course change that seemed to advantage the Maglia Rosa who, in a tour de force performance, finished in second and put time into all his major GC rivals. 

Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 14 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Snow a top Galibier forced the race committee to alter the finish of Stage Fifteen to the location on the slopes of the Galibier where the Marco Pantani Memorial has been placed.

Galibier Stage Of The Giro D'Italia To End At The Pantani Monument | Cyclingnews.com

There is some thought that this change will also be to the benefit of the Italian Maglia Rosa Vincenzo Nabali - those who know the history of the Grand Tours know that courses are occassionally changed and that those changes strangely enough tend to favor the local national favorite (odd how that works out) - but it's hard to argue against the recent course changes when one sees the weather conditions. Pity to miss a Galibier climb and summit finish, but I still expect a good and hard-fought stage here as panic must be setting in for Nibali's rivals.

*The Stage Profile*
View attachment 281002​
*The Stage Map*
View attachment 281003​


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

This has got to be the most boring Giro I've ever watched. GC is basically sewn up. What a pity the organizers put in that 52-km ITT so early into the Giro. And all to lure Sir Bradley.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Noooo ... You need to watch it because it is one of the Grand Tours ... Just the anticipation of when an attack happening is interesting enough. Even when nothing comes of it.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> This has got to be the most boring Giro I've ever watched. GC is basically sewn up. What a pity the organizers put in that 52-km ITT so early into the Giro. And all to lure Sir Bradley.


Did you watch 2011?


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

I hope they get back to normal racing conditions, I felt bad for the riders turning into popsicles.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> This has got to be the most boring Giro I've ever watched. GC is basically sewn up. What a pity the organizers put in that 52-km ITT so early into the Giro. And all to lure Sir Bradley.


Stop watching it.
This race is entering its final and decisive week - anyone who believes they have the Maglia Rosa "sewn up" is delusional. A lot can and will happen in a week of the Giro.

It's strange, in the old days when we knew with certainty who would likely win the TdF, there were no complaints of boredom. People were excited to see them do it - would it be a fight to the end or a cake-walk? Who would challenge? Was there even a remote chance of an upset? I think these questions make any GT exciting - unless your not a fan of the likely winner. If it were Tejay Van G who looked to be a shoe-in to win the Giro, would you still be bored?

If the Giro doesn't excite your enthusiasm for a GT, I have problems seeing what might.
We've had two favorites get their cards punched, no-names like Majka suddenly rise up on people's radar, as well as a lot of fertile ground sewn for the build-up to the Tour de France - lots of great attacks (DiLuca, Uran) and break-away wins - hard to imagine better GT racing out there. Compared to last year's Tour de France, this year's Giro has been awesome.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Stop watching it.
> This race is entering its final and decisive week - anyone who believes they have the Maglia Rosa "sewn up" is delusional. A lot can and will happen in a week of the Giro.


Agreed... The next week has lots of climbing (the hardest part maybe?), an Uphill ITT and at least one stage when a well played breakaway can materialize (ask Contador how to pull one out).

I still think Nibali has to have a bad day, even though he's my favorite. How much will he lose? Who knows.

This is a really entertaining race!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> ... Just the anticipation of when an attack happening is interesting enough. Even when nothing comes of it.


Or when a breakaway actually makes it ... when you get to see the pain in the faces of the riders who eventually makes it or who don't and got caught up in the last km. I can feel the pain but I know it must be multiplied a lot of times more.

Or even those who try to hang on to the peloton? Or the 'stragglers' (because they are all superhuman endurance atheletes) being left behind?

It is about both the joys and exhilaration as well as the crushing disappointment of the inability to meet the expectation set out by each individual cyclist.

_Then there is the podium girls of course._ (_sorry I digress _) And the aerial shots of the beautiful countryside and the pyrenees and alps ...

Then there are the sprinters at each flat stages working out their strategy to get their wheel to the finish line, ahead of everyone else, risking a crash in the process. They actually makes it look so simple but it is anything as such ... Or the hard man who can make it up a steep short incline and still sprint clear. Don't you just watch in wonder? (_I am still working hard towards my first imperial ton ... I live in southern UK and there are lots of rolling hills around. The course I have planned has about 2000m of multiple short climbs involved :cryin:_) Or even those who try to make it within the time limit to carry on the next day ...

And to a lesser extent, but still interesting, of the tactics employed by the teams to get a rider up the classification. Or the inability of another rider to get close to the leader in the general classification. All they need to do is follow the wheel in front of them, but you know as well as I do, when the elastic band stretches and then eventually breaks ... salvation is at hand.

Look at last years TdF? From one point of view, it is a boring grinding work of the Sky team to get B Wiggo to Paris. But is it? There is still the pain and work and effort to get there. We are just sitting on the armchair, sipping our coffee/tea/coke/beer or whatever and munching chips, whilst they are out there churning out, maintaining their cadence and watching out for each and every rival. 

How can that be boring?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Or when a breakaway actually makes it ... when you get to see the pain in the faces of the riders who eventually makes it or who don't and got caught up in the last km. I can feel the pain but I know it must be multiplied a lot of times more.
> 
> Or even those who try to hang on to the peloton? Or the 'stragglers' (because they are all superhuman endurance atheletes) being left behind?
> 
> ...


That was the problem with last year's Tour: none of the Sky boys even looked bothered. They looked like they could have been shooting dice at a craps table for all we knew.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

this article says it all for me: it's just not fun to watch because it's not bike raciing.
Giro D'Italia: It's Become Survival Training | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't really get the complaints. Grand Tour racing is boring when it has too many TTs, boring when it's survival training, boring when it ends in a bunch sprint and boring when an exceptional rider doesn't succumb to attacks? 

Perhaps some people just want mountain top finish after mountain top finish? We can ban teams, let's let Frandy, Contador, Froome and Nibali just have it out on a few mountains (and only during the summer because bad weather ruins racing).


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

roddjbrown said:


> I don't really get the complaints. Grand Tour racing is boring when it has too many TTs, boring when it's survival training, boring when it ends in a bunch sprint and boring when an exceptional rider doesn't succumb to attacks?
> 
> Perhaps some people just want mountain top finish after mountain top finish? We can ban teams, let's let Frandy, Contador, Froome and Nibali just have it out on a few mountains (and only during the summer because bad weather ruins racing).


Agreed. Hard to please everybody isn't it? Luckly, lots of other things going on in the sports world if GTs bore you.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

In order to reduce the clutter of a long thread - I've started a new one for the last week.


----------

